# What's a quick dish to take to a bbq?



## Carolyn

i think it's just a basic bbq (hamburgers, hot dogs, etc.).   any suggestions?


----------



## Raine

Oh, you mean a cookout/grilling.

Just the normal stuff, slaw, chips, tater salad, beans, and dessert.


----------



## PA Baker

How about a fruit salad.  You could just cut up a bunch of seasonal fruit.  Or mixed berries and shortcake shells.


----------



## GB

*Black Eye Pea Salad*

This is a great side dish to bring. It tastes even better the second or third day so don't be afraid to make it ahead. I make is for BBQ's all the time (sorry Rainee, that is what we call it in the North   ) and it is always a hit.

Black Eye Pea Salad

2 cups black eye peas
4 oz. white onion - diced
6 oz. red bell peppers - diced
4 oz. black olives - chopped
1 tbsp oregano
4 oz. parsley
(great with cilantro too)

For the dressing:
6 oz. EVOO
Zest of half a lime
4 oz. white vinegar
1 tsp chopped garlic
1 tbsp sugar
salt and pepper to taste

Combine first 6 ingredients in a large bowl.
Mix dressing in a separate bowl and pour over salad.
Adjust with salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## thumpershere2

macaroni salad. Add to cooked and cooled macroni, cut up hard boiled eggs, chopped onions, chopped celery, Mix miracle whip with a few tsp of mustard and salt and pepper and stir in to macroni and mix well.


----------



## GarlicGoddess

My favorite is Deviled Eggs!  Everyone always loves them!  Just make a boat load!!!


----------



## jkath

Here's probably the easiest recipe I have, and it's perfect to bring to a BBQ:

Garden Rainbow Pasta Salad

1 12 oz. pkg of tri-colored rotelle pasta
1 12 oz. jar (drained and diced) of fire roasted yellow and red bell peppers
1 3.8 oz. can (drained) of sliced black olives
1 12 oz. jar (drained and cut up) of marinated artichokes
4 oz. red wine and olive oil vinaigrette dressing

Boil pasta according to package directions, and rinse with cold water and ice cubes to quickly cool. Drain. Mix all ingredients together. 

This recipe is from Trader Joes


----------



## Brianschef

How about Italian Pasta Chips? Just boil up bag or 3 of the tri-colored pasta, to a little less than al dente. Drain well and put on paper towels(this will get a little sticky so do as many pieces as you can handle.) Then deep fry for a minute or two. Now drain and sprinkle with grated Parmesan, a little salt and Italian herbs if you desire. Great party food!

And don't hesitate to experiment with other herbs and spices. I have added chopped Habenjero to the boiling water with great success. And we have salted and added fresh squeezed lime juice to our delight also...


----------



## jkath

Wow! I've never heard of that - you've really got some great unique recipes, Brianschef!


----------



## Brianschef

I love to play with my food!  lol  I love to experiment and do it all the time, no two recipes are ever completed in the same way at our house, always room for improvement.  I have catered out of my kitchen for years and like to offer my small clientele a little taste of the good life...from my point of view of course.  = )


----------



## jkath

Sounds great!!

(ps - Brianschef - there's a question for you on the "what's for dinner" thread)


----------



## bknox

Slaw is always a pretty good side dish at a bbq.

Honey Orange Slaw with Beans
1/3 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup honey
3 tablespoons frozen orange juice concentrate
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
2 teaspoons poppy seeds
1 (15 oz) can of red kidney beans
1 (15 oz) can of garbonzo beans (chick peas)
1 (15 oz) can kidney beans
2 cups thinly sliced red cabbage
1/3 cup raisins
1/3 cup dried apricots, sliced thin
1/3 cup walnut pieces

In a bowl mix together vinegar, honey, orange juice concentrate, oil and poppy seeds. Do not just put them in the bowl, mix it up.
In  a larger bowl combine the remaining ingredients, drizzle the dressing over them and toss to coat.

OR

Lemon Yogurt Slaw

1/2 cup plain yogurt
2 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 cup crumbled feta cheese
2 tablespoons minced fresh chives
5-6 cups shredded cabbage

Whisk together lemon juice, sugar, feta cheese and chives. Pour over cabbage and toss.

I must snack now,
Bryan


----------



## pdswife

How about some baked beans?

I cut up some bacon and remove most of the fat.  
Dice some onions and fry them in the same pan as the bacon.

Then add the bacon and onions to a large can of baked beans.
Also add some ketchup, mustard and brown sugar.   
Mix well and bake for 25 minutes at 350. 

Sorry, I don't really have amounts I
just throw it all in a pan.


----------



## Constance

How about a pan of brownies, for later? They always seem to go over well here.


----------



## Corinne

*REC: Pizza Pasta Salad*

I make this salad all summer long - seems like once a week or so. My husband is a cyclist & this is his favorite thing for carbs. I am to the point where I don't need to refer to the recipe anymore because I make it so often. I am always looking for the latest, greatest things but people don't want to try something different - they only want THIS pasta salad. I use Barilla's Cellentani pasta. I quarter the pepperoni slices so it's easier to eat. (If you cut the pepperoni slices right out of the freezer, it doesn't all stick together.) For the cheese I use a block of Kraft Colby Jack - also kept in the freezer. When I take it out & defrost it, it pretty much crumbles so I don't have to dice it. I think a whole pound is a little much & I am the ultimate cheese lover. I would start out with 1/2 to 3/4 lb. You can also use shredded cheese. 

Pizza Pasta Salad

1	pound	spiral macaroni cooked and drained
3	medium	tomatoes diced & seeded
1	pound	cheddar cheese diced
1	bunch	green onions (to 2 bunches) sliced
3	ounces	pepperoni slices 
3/4	cup	vegetable oil 
2/3	cup	Parmesan cheese grated
1/2	cup	red wine vinegar 
2	teaspoons	dried oregano 
1	teaspoon	garlic powder 
1	teaspoon	salt 
1/4	teaspoon	pepper 
		croutons optional

Instructions: In large bowl, combine macaroni, tomatoes, cheddar cheese, green onions & pepperoni.

In small bowl, combine oil, Parmesan cheese, vinegar & seasonings; pour over macaroni mixture.

Cover & refrigerate for several hours.

Top with croutons just before serving if desired.


----------



## C-wing

Brainschef - I've never heard of deepfrying pasta. Talk me through it; what kind of oil do you use and at what temp?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## Brianschef

I use olive oil in a fry daddy, just about 365* F.  It doesn't take long for the "chips" to get crisp, so you will hav eto try one or two out first.  Time them, mine take about 15 to 30 seconds, sometimes a little longer depending on the humidity level.

I boil the pasta in salted water until just about al dente, as it will continue to cook, after it is drained.  Dont' rinse the pasta.  Immediately flip a handful onto brown paper or paper towel, to get all the ater off.  

I now try a piece or two to time the frying.  You want it to have the same "bite" as a potato chip, crisp.  When you have your time down, you lower them into the deep fryer.  Lift them out and drain them well, sprinkle with herbs, spices and cheeses. 

If you put them into a tightly sealed container the will last the week before going stale.  I have only been able to try this once as my DH will eat them until there is nothing left in the bowl.

The tri colored pasta make for a pretty dish although any type of pasta would do.  I have often thought about trying whole wheat and wonder if it will have the nutty flavor when fried.


----------



## lindatooo

WOW  I ran  my printer out of ink with all of those wonder recipes!

I was going to suggest the Coleslaw recipe I posted long ago because it's incredibly easy and everyone I've ever fed it to asked for the recipe!

Thanks everyone for the wonderful ideas!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Im with Garlic Goddess.
Two words. DEVILED EGGS.You will be the star at the BBQ people love those things including me make sure you make alot.Also make the traditional deviled eggs its a a sure hit they will talk about the eggs forever.They are so addictitive.


----------

